# I've made a simple composer search engine (who is the composer of show x?)



## ThomasNL (Dec 19, 2022)

Hey all,

I hate having to look up a composer of a film or show via IMDB so i created a search tool where you can quickly find who the composer is of a film or a tv-show.



Who's the Composer?



Might make 1 or 2 of you fella's happy!

Let me know if you have bugs or suggestions.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 19, 2022)

Awesome !


----------

